# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Waarom niet meer zwanger worden

## gratcela

hoi ik ben een meid van 21 en heb al een kind graag willen we een tweede maar na een jaar is het er nog steeds niet van gekomen 
de dokters weten niet waar het aan ligt en ze gaan nu pas onderzoeken doen dat mag pas als je een jaar bezig bent
Ben vaak over tijd en altijd negatief ben al na dat ons dochter is geboren niet meer aan de pil geweest
is er iemand die het ook heeft of iets anders zou er graag met iemand over willen praten met een onbekende praat soms makkelijker

groetjes

----------


## Pientje

Vaak helpt het al als je je niet zo focussed op dat zwanger worden.
Ga lekker met je man op vakantie, geniet van elkaar, vrij, maar zet niet steeds dat zwanger worden voorop.
Dat brengt stress teweeg...en dat kan je nu niet gebruiken.

----------

